# A Hive 2.1 update is "imminent"



## Pier (Jan 18, 2021)

Urs wrote this on KVR a week ago regarding the beta of 2.1:



> Internal beta is imminent. If all goes well, we'll have it public next week.











KVR Forum: Zebra 3/Hive schedule? - Page 19 - u-he Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Zebra 3/Hive schedule? - Page 19 - u-he Forum




www.kvraudio.com





I'm guessing we'll see the final release in a couple of weeks


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 18, 2021)

U-he updates are typically great updates and rock solid,the icing on the cake is this moves us one step closer to Z3 👍


----------



## Pier (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm so hyped about Zebra 3. I've been waiting a decade for it.

I'd be happy with just a newer UI, new effects, and being able to modulate everything (some stuff in Zebra 2 can be modulated but generates a sort of zippy sound). Most likely we will be blown away by the sound though considering everything Urs has learned with Diva, Repro, and Hive.


----------



## darthdeus (Jan 18, 2021)

Fingers crossed for the Apple Silicon update 🙊


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 18, 2021)

Is there any info on what the Hive update contains? Is it just bug fixes or are there new features coming?


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 18, 2021)

It wouldn’t be U-he and it wouldn’t be a.1 update if something new isn’t part of this.
If it was simply a bug fix it wouldn’t going into beta and it wouldn’t be a .1 update.


----------



## Pier (Jan 18, 2021)

jtnyc said:


> Is there any info on what the Hive update contains? Is it just bug fixes or are there new features coming?


Urs mentioned (last year I think?) that some new Hive features were made for _someone_ working on a _big film_. Apparently the delay of the film also delayed the release of these new features.

We'll se if these land on 2.1 or not but, like @kgdrum mentioned, I also expect this to be more than bugfixes.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 19, 2021)

darthdeus said:


> Fingers crossed for the Apple Silicon update 🙊


IIRC Urs said that that is part of the 2.1 beta in the posting at KVR this thread is about.


> Another issue is that we have not merged our ARM support into our main code repository, so it'll take two rounds of beta testing before we can schedule a release.











KVR Forum: Zebra 3/Hive schedule? - Page 19 - u-he Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Zebra 3/Hive schedule? - Page 19 - u-he Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## Jotto (Jan 19, 2021)

Pier said:


> Urs mentioned (last year I think?) that some new Hive features were made for _someone_ working on a _big film_. Apparently the delay of the film also delayed the release of these new features.
> 
> We'll se if these land on 2.1 or not but, like @kgdrum mentioned, I also expect this to be more than bugfixes.


 Could that be the new Bond movie? Score by Hans


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 19, 2021)

Yes there are new features in and they are AWESOME.


----------



## Pier (Jan 19, 2021)

Jotto said:


> Could that be the new Bond movie? Score by Hans


Maybe Dune?


----------



## Pier (Jan 19, 2021)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes there are new features in and they are AWESOME.


Are you on the beta list?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Dan Light (Jan 19, 2021)

May be crazy, but I swear that Ludwig must have used Hive on Tenet. Some of those synth sounds really sound like Hive to me. In particular, that "Posterity" synth sound is very easy to recreate using the shape sequencer.


----------



## Pier (Jan 21, 2021)

The public beta is upon us:









KVR Forum: Hive 2.1 public beta 01 revision 10837 - u-he Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Hive 2.1 public beta 01 revision 10837 - u-he Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## ghobii (Feb 15, 2021)

There's also a new official alternative skin being developed by Plugmon








KVR Forum: Hive 2.1 Izmo skin by Plugmon - u-he Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Hive 2.1 Izmo skin by Plugmon - u-he Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## Pier (Feb 15, 2021)

ghobii said:


> There's also a new official alternative skin being developed by Plugmon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I dislike the new UI in terms of aesthetics and UX.

I'm happy that others like it, but I will keep using the U-He one as I feel is much better.


----------



## ghobii (Feb 15, 2021)

New Beta is up








KVR Forum: Hive 2.1 public beta 02 revision 10947 (incl. native Silicon M1 support) - u-he Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Hive 2.1 public beta 02 revision 10947 (incl. native Silicon M1 support) - u-he Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Feb 16, 2021)

ghobii said:


> New Beta is up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was waiting for a second beta to take the plunge.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 16, 2021)

Awesome...how long before actual release? Anyone know?


----------

